# Word of the Day - Bodacious



## Jace (Jun 25, 2022)

Bodacious...adj. 

Def.: Excellent, admirable, attractive 

Some people have Bodacious attitudes.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Her _bodacious  _outgoing personality, and creative sense of style,
always cause her to stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 25, 2022)

She didn't have the bodacious persona required for the role in the play.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> She didn't have the bodacious persona required for the role in the play.



What?  I didn't get the part? 
And, Because I'm not _bodacious enough? _


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> What?  I didn't get the part?
> And, Because I'm not _bodacious enough? _


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 25, 2022)

I am bodacious!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> I am bodacious!


I heard that you didn't get a part, either. 
Perhaps they found you a little bit _too bodacious! 
_


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I heard that you didn't get a part, either.
> Perhaps they found you a little bit _too bodacious!
> _


I was genetically modified.


----------



## Jace (Jun 25, 2022)

all posts!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2022)

Dawn French played the part of Rev Geraldine, the bodacious Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## Jace (Jun 25, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Dawn French played the part of Rev Geraldine, the bodacious Vicar of Dibley.


Oh! Yes..I remember that show!


----------

